# A new level of BS on racism - GRRRRR



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

So the boys had Scouts tonight and they were working on their next camping trip. They decided to have sandwiches for lunch and they were discussing the bread. My nephew said "lets just get white bread and get better lunch meat". One of the other scouts said, "you aren't allowed to call it white bread that is racist." My nephew told him to "get over it". He was reprimanded by the Scoutmaster who is also a public school teacher. He told my nephew that it is called plain bread now and if he doesn't want to be known as a racist he will call it plain bread. 

So on the way home, my nephew who takes everything very literally because he is Autistic, was so upset that he was called racist because he isn't. He said "you and Mom have taught me to treat people the way you want to be treated. I don't treat people different because of the shape of their eyes or color of their skin." He doesn't understand how it is racist to call it white bread, after all it is white. "What about the black bread we buy sometimes? Should we just call it Russian bread or will that upset the Russians? What about the White cake mix we have, what should we call that plain cake?"

My head hurts! These questions are going to continue and it makes me mad that they distressed him like this.

THIS POLITICAL CORRECTNESS BOVINE FECAL MATTER IS REALLY STARTING TO PISS ME OFF!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Atleast pink eye can still be pink.

Or is that sexist?


Plain heads
and
nonplain heads?

This must be really confusing for puberty lessons.


What are they calling white and black now? 
Did they make up new words like Shian and Ohr, what about brown, can that be Dur, and red can be Ahsa?

Yeah new English!


You don't have to be politically correct especially if you like fun camps!


Why don't they just call white bread, bleached wheat, sugar and sawdust bread instead? Isn't all bread plain until you add something to it?


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Auntie, it's only going to get worse.

Boy Scouts lift blanket ban on gay adult leaders, employees | Reuters

My kids would be out'a there so fast, EVERYBODY'S heads would spin!

Time for families and church groups to teach scouting on their own.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Wow how idiotic... Poor sweet boy.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Auntie, maybe you could add "scouting" into the thread title so people could find alternatives? I'm sure others here can provide info on other groups.

Baptist; Welcome RAs | www.wmu.com

Assemblies of God; National Royal Rangers

Seventh-day Adventist; Pathfinder Club - PathfindersOnline.org

non-denominational; Calvinist Cadets


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

I am so tired of hearing "you are a racist" being thrown out by the liberals...in my opinion, race relations have declined over the last 6 1/2 years or so, and yes it corresponds with the current administration...JM2C


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I'd go in and have a talk with that scout master and explain to him how asinine his comments were. If he gave me any lip about it I'd pull my boy out. Maybe talk to some of the other parents and see if they think this is stupid as well. If you go in with numbers maybe he'll realize just how stupid he was being.

On a similar note, I go to a local deli for lunch and get me a turkey sandwich from time to time. I order it the same way every time. I like it with squaw bread. I ordered it that way a few months back and the lady working the counter said "We don't call it squaw bread anymore, its not politically correct". So I told her I was going to continue to come in and order the same thing and every time I will call it squaw bread. If they had a problem with that they should let me know now so I can take my business elsewhere. She backed down right away. The point is, if we keep letting this go without speaking out its only going to get worse.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Sorry I didn't explain it better, the plain bread BS started in the public schools. The Scoutmaster is a teacher so of course he goes along with this crap. Since my nephews are home schooled they haven't been exposed to these new terms. For example did you know that you don't sit Indian style anymore? It is now called criss cross apple sauce. 

The Scoutmaster actually takes a deep breath when he sees me coming towards him. You can say what you want about me, you can try to screw me and I will basically ignore it. However, if you do anything to my sister and/or nephews the big bad mama bear comes out in me. We will be having a conversation about this political correctness stuff next Monday.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Rye bread is an abomination...hybrid sexual product of **** cracker breads...


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Wow, just wow


----------



## Quietsurvivalist (Apr 26, 2015)

Id tell him go tell the scoutmaster to pack sand, and take the boys on a camping trip where they actually learn something instead of the canned politically correct BS


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Foxtrot "PC"


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I ordered a sub the other day and asked for white bread. Not an issue. Wherever you are they are really trying to get you to hate each other. Shame about this issue. Don't let them confuse him. He is not. This is a good time to let him know he is not what others think or say he is. He is who thinks he is. And that his opinion on his beliefs is the one that counts. And nobody can tell him what he believes.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Your nephew is autistic so if an adult is insensitive to that is that child abuse?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Auntie,

Have that dumbass person that is referred to as the "scoutmaster/teacher" call me. PLEASE.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

How utterly stupid.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Your nephew is autistic so if an adult is insensitive to that is that child abuse?


It's reaching the point where sending a child to an inner city public school is child abuse. Mind control is abuse, at least according to the Geneva Convention.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

View attachment 12314


Well I'll be damned!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I would have asked for *****/african-american bread.

Get the kids away from the brainwashers ASAP.

P.S. would Honky bread be PC?


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

In my world it was white before the BS started, it will be white until they no longer make it. I'm done with the politically correct crap and refuse to negotiate issue.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

The reach of the progressive left is everywhere and has long slimy fingers.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> I'd go in and have a talk with that scout master and explain to him how asinine his comments were. If he gave me any lip about it I'd pull my boy out. Maybe talk to some of the other parents and see if they think this is stupid as well. If you go in with numbers maybe he'll realize just how stupid he was being.
> 
> On a similar note, I go to a local deli for lunch and get me a turkey sandwich from time to time. I order it the same way every time. I like it with squaw bread. I ordered it that way a few months back and the lady working the counter said "We don't call it squaw bread anymore, its not politically correct". So I told her I was going to continue to come in and order the same thing and every time I will call it squaw bread. If they had a problem with that they should let me know now so I can take my business elsewhere. She backed down right away. The point is, if we keep letting this go without speaking out its only going to get worse.


I clicked like but is there a way to double like a post???? A+++++


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

*- - - - ALL BREAD MATTERS !! - - - -*


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> I'd go in and have a talk with that scout master and explain to him how asinine his comments were. If he gave me any lip about it I'd pull my boy out. Maybe talk to some of the other parents and see if they think this is stupid as well. If you go in with numbers maybe he'll realize just how stupid he was being.
> 
> On a similar note, I go to a local deli for lunch and get me a turkey sandwich from time to time. I order it the same way every time. I like it with squaw bread. I ordered it that way a few months back and the lady working the counter said "We don't call it squaw bread anymore, its not politically correct". So I told her I was going to continue to come in and order the same thing and every time I will call it squaw bread. If they had a problem with that they should let me know now so I can take my business elsewhere. She backed down right away. The point is, if we keep letting this go without speaking out its only going to get worse.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Squaw

Squaw is an indian word that means WOMEN..... it is not a bad word...


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

whoppo said:


> *ALL BREAD MATTERS !!*


Wheat is offended


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> Wheat is offended


... as it should be.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

What about Jewish rye?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Wow it is nice to see that I am not the only one that is unhappy about this BS! I am so glad we home school so that their not hearing this stuff every day from the public school system. We talked about it on the way home, after we got home, and again this morning. This morning at breakfast he said he wanted plain bread so I gave him white bread with no butter or jam, I told him that is plain bread. He said okay Auntie "may I have white bread the usual way please". 

I explained to him that if people want to call it plain bread they can, however, he can call it white bread. If anyone says anything he can tell them that the packaging lists it as white bread.

Thanks for letting me know I wasn't over reacting.


----------



## duncan1371 (Apr 27, 2015)

Auntie said:


> Sorry I didn't explain it better, the plain bread BS started in the public schools. The Scoutmaster is a teacher so of course he goes along with this crap. Since my nephews are home schooled they haven't been exposed to these new terms. For example did you know that you don't sit Indian style anymore? It is now called criss cross apple sauce.
> 
> The Scoutmaster actually takes a deep breath when he sees me coming towards him. You can say what you want about me, you can try to screw me and I will basically ignore it. However, if you do anything to my sister and/or nephews the big bad mama bear comes out in me. We will be having a conversation about this political correctness stuff next Monday.


My oldest started kindergarten last year and he came home one day and sat down on the floor with me I was doing leatherwork and he said hey your sitting down criss cross applesauce. In my bewildered state he looked at me and then asked if they didn't teach that when I was in school. I told him that I had no idea what he was talking about then he showed me. I said no son that is Indian style. He told me I was wrong because his teacher told him that is how they sit. The mascot for the damn school is the Indians....face palm no one should have to deal with this brain drain anymore. Just wanted you to know you aren't alone in the struggle end rant.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> What about Jewish rye?


Naw, they are not one of the emperor's "chosen ones", 
just God's chosen ones, which is less because the emperor says so.
You can call me a racist all you want, I don't care!
I am so sick of all the PC bull$hit.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Does anyone eat Brazil Nuts? Well as a child everyone I knew called them "****** toes". I looked it up just to make sure that it wasn't just a regional thing that my family, friends and neighbors called them and found out that they were commonly called that in the US.

I don't remember as a child anyone meaning anything hateful or "racial" about Brazil Nuts. Now a days, I'm sure that would get you thrown in jail or some such nonsense. But I guarantee, my old sweet mother, if you handed her some Brazil Nuts, she would smile and say with glee, "Oh thank you my dear, I love ****** toes".

From Wikipedia (Yeah I know some people discount Wikipedia but it was the first thing that came up)

"In the United States, Brazil nuts were once known by the epithet "****** toes,"[9] though the term fell out of favor as public use of the racial slur became increasingly unacceptable. They can be seen being sold in a market under this name in a scene from the 1922 Stan Laurel film The Pest."

A good story to read as well;
http://bolesblogs.com/2007/10/09/hand-me-that-bowl-of-******-toes/


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

the problem with PC is it teaches that you can stifle another person's freedoms if they offend you. 

What ever happened to freedom of expression and tolerance. Freedom is a b*tch, in order to have it, others around you have to have it, too.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Auntie, tell your kid that 'plain' is a better choice of words. 

But anyone calling him a racist for using the word 'white' is wrong. If he has never used the word in a racist way, then he has never been racist. It really is that simply.

Personally, you need to call up that leader/teacher and tear a strip off them. If they are going to be teaching what is right and wrong, they better damn well consider teaching all of it, not just some lame ass "if you don't change you will be called a racist' BS

/rant


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

My bread is white(ish) but there is nothing plain about it! It's sourdough!
My wife likes white but also likes my sourdough, I prefer whole grain or sourdough or both!
I occasionally make French bread... is that a slur? I also have recipes for Jewish Friendship bread (a kind of sourdough), Italian bread (braided sourdough) and a few others. I must be a racist - and a darn good one!


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> I'd go in and have a talk with that scout master and explain to him how asinine his comments were. If he gave me any lip about it I'd pull my boy out. Maybe talk to some of the other parents and see if they think this is stupid as well. If you go in with numbers maybe he'll realize just how stupid he was being.
> 
> On a similar note, I go to a local deli for lunch and get me a turkey sandwich from time to time. I order it the same way every time. I like it with squaw bread. I ordered it that way a few months back and the lady working the counter said "We don't call it squaw bread anymore, its not politically correct". So I told her I was going to continue to come in and order the same thing and every time I will call it squaw bread. If they had a problem with that they should let me know now so I can take my business elsewhere. She backed down right away. The point is, if we keep letting this go without speaking out its only going to get worse.


OK, I had to look that up. never heard of squaw bread before. Also found that there is actually a facebook page calling for a name change.



> Neighbor: "How goes the rat race?"
> Paul Lynde: "The rats are winning!"


----------

